# umc 19 inch remote code !! grief grief grief



## puma999 (Oct 18, 2008)

I have just purchased a umc 19 inch lcd tv from tesco , it is a nice tv with built in freeview , i have a bt vision box which i am trying to connect as it has a better choice of features , i have managed to get the vision box going through the tv but the bt remote doesnt function to its normal capacity with no volume control or on /off function , can anyone help ? tesco cant supply a code although they are happy to sell the tv !! am i doing something wrong or maybe its not possible to do this , any help or suggestions are welcome , Alan:wave:


----------



## sobeit (Nov 11, 2007)

based on what you said, tesco cannot give you the code because they did not construct/program the remote. There is no way for them to know the code. Check with bt or maybe consider purchasing an universal remote.


----------

